# USA 0-6-0 Docksider



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone replaced the sound system in the USA Docksider 0-6-0 with any other system. I think the chuff sounds like a Backmann Big Hauler. I would consider input of Sierra, Phoenix, QSI or other. It could be used with RC or track. 

Does the sound system tie in with the supposedly synchronized smoke system?

Thanks,

JimC.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I did. 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/afv/topic/aff/17/aft/52166/Default.aspx


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,
Thanks for the link. What about the smoke unit?
Thanks,
JimC.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Did Jim get a Docksider for Xmas?????????????







nice little beasty they are.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim got the Docksider [Army] at HAGRS, last August. With the M-190 bash, F3/Beltrol testing, Genesis double electrical bash, Amtrak baggagecar bash, Marty's, broken foot, Amtrak/GPTM display, Botanical Illumunications, and a month of severe back problems, I just haven't gotten around to working on it yet. Hopefully, that will soon change.









JimC.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, I left the smoke unit connected to the main board.


----------

